# New Autosleeper Coachbuilt model



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

According to the 'News' section of the A/S website they are launching an 'all new', 'long wheelbase', coachbuilt model at the NEC, to be called 'Cotswold'.

There's no other information at all and certainly no pictures. A search on Google reveals nothing, so they're keeping this one v close to their chests.

Does anyone know any other info? Has anyone any idea whether it's Pug, Ford or VW? Long wheelbase is normally used in descriptions of panel vans, but suggests this coachbuilt might be a biggy, which would certainly be a departure for A/S.

Any Broadway papparazzi or Willersey watchers spotted anything?

SDA (Intrigued)


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Andy

I knew it was coming months ago, and I think we exchanged comments on here if the old memory is correct.

Unfortunately that is all I know - apart from one little snippet.

The senior executive we were talking to _(quite by chance - he was in the van we went inside to look at!)_ said it would be quite a radical change from their "standard" builds.

I asked him if we would want one, explaining that we can't accommodate a van any longer than 6 metres, and he said it would not fit in the space.

I've quizzed several people since then, but they must have been threatened with a fate worse than death (_or an hour in the MHF Chat Room! 8O :roll: _) since nobody would say a word!!

Sorry.

Dave


----------



## paulmold (Apr 2, 2009)

In the November issue of Practical Motorhome ther is a preview of the new models for 2010 to be shown at the NEC show. The Cotswold is to be a 4 berth based on the long wheelbase Peugeot Boxer. It will have a rear corner-bed layout loosely based on the Marquis Gloucester but will lack overcab bed, instead featuring an all-new low-profile habitation body with lockers above the cab area..
There will be 2 forward-facing belted seats, on a 4000kg chasis with the 130bhp engine at just over 7m (23ft). Price TBC.


----------



## 115430 (Aug 11, 2008)

I do wonder if this new A/S Cotswold will have the monocoque body they sort of talked about a while back???

:?


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

paulmold said:


> In the November issue of Practical Motorhome ther is a preview of the new models for 2010 to be shown at the NEC show. The Cotswold is to be a 4 berth based on the long wheelbase Peugeot Boxer. It will have a rear corner-bed layout loosely based on the Marquis Gloucester but will lack overcab bed, instead featuring an all-new low-profile habitation body with lockers above the cab area..
> There will be 2 forward-facing belted seats, on a 4000kg chasis with the 130bhp engine at just over 7m (23ft). Price TBC.


I must've missed that bit of PMH this months, I'll have another look.

SDA


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

sadsack said:


> I do wonder if this new A/S Cotswold will have the monocoque body they sort of talked about a while back???
> 
> :?


That'd be interesting.

SDA


----------



## neilbes (Oct 16, 2006)

the monocoque amethyst seems to have been removed from the front page of the a/s web site


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

As it's on Ford, maybe it's suffering the same fate as the Wilton?

SDA


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

A dealers bloke at the show said that there would be no Fords in AS range now so I guess those who bought AS for Ford will go elsewhere


----------

